# oakland shows anyone???



## Sludge (Aug 2, 2011)

im going to be in the oakland area at the of the month and wanted to know if anyone knew of any shows or other social events going on


----------



## Xavierr (Aug 10, 2011)

me too, i want to find some oakland shows this month


----------



## bikegeek666 (Aug 10, 2011)

i can't remember them all off the top of my head. go to foopee.com for the list, and take a look. there's a lot of shit coming up though. i do know noothgrush is playing like...next week or something. can't think of any house shows either but i'm sure there are.


----------



## mustachefarmer (Oct 1, 2011)

We must find house shows! We're headed to Santa Cruz then Oakland SF area in the next week or two and need to see some music


----------



## evileyednic (Oct 8, 2011)

boris is playing at the regency tomorrow night. should be worth going to.

oh yeah:

http://www.foopee.com/punk/the-list/

good resource for finding decent shows.


----------



## evileyednic (Oct 8, 2011)

and if you're in santa cruz, go by the firefly cafe and ask any of the punks there about shows. otherwise there should be a shitload of flyers up by the front counter of cafe pergolessi, and posted on the newspaper box outside.

and if you like hardcore, and oftentimes doom, check out the pioneer place.
http://baneshows.blogspot.com/

-hope these helped.


----------



## mustachefarmer (Oct 9, 2011)

thanks for the info, im at firefly right now


----------



## evileyednic (Oct 9, 2011)

mustachefarmer said:


> thanks for the info, im at firefly right now


nice.


----------

